# And yet more hand planes hitting the auction block Mathieson, Auburn Tool Co. ..oh and a brace too!!



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

So, I have yet another generous Lumberjock who wishes to help out….I'm not soliciting these people, I swear. 3 very cool, old coffin style smoothers, and a nice Millers Falls bit brace with an Irwin Expand a Bit as a bonus! All in one great package.














































Small plane. J Conner. Blade marked GV&H. Plane 7 1/2" L-Blade 2" 
Med Plane. Auburn Tool Co. 8 1/2" L. 2" Blade
Large Plane. Mathieson & Son. Blade marked Robert Sorby. 8" L. 2 1/8" Blade
Millers Falls Brace. Irwin Expand a Bit.

Bill AKA Flyboy has agreed to pay for the shipping anywhere in the U.S., so 100% of your bid will go straight to Jesse's medical fund @ youcaring.com, where you can even pay with your Paypal account.

Auction will be mostly the same as the others, this one will run 2 full days, ending Wednesday Feb. 27th at 4pm Eastern standard time. Feel free to bid away below. If you wish to remain anonymous, just shoot me a PM with your bid. I will update the thread with the current high bid.

If you haven't seen it already, a summary of Jesse's story is here at one of the auctions that has ended… http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46806

And again, if you feel inclined, you can help out here http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/Help-the-Southard-Family/41842

Bill, very generous of you to help out like this, cannot thank you enough!

Feel free to post bids, questions, comments, well wishes, as well as "bumps" A big thank you to all who helped our other auctions stay toward the top of the forums list to get as much exposure as possible. Thank you all so much Lumberjocks. We are just overwhelmed at the amount of support from you all, financial, emotional and spiritual. May the love and blessings you have all poured onto my family and Jesse be reflected right back into you and your family's lives, God Bless.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

$40 to get things rollin'


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Got to love the LJ generosity.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone know if that MF brace has a 3 or 4 jaw chuck? Aw…heck!

$55…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

or 2 jaw? lol


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

$60


----------



## flyboy (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi all. The Millers Falls brace is the 2 jaw model. I am really hoping the bids keep climbing. This is a good cause and special thanks to LuckieB for all of his work in helping to make it happen. A lot of the people on the forum remind me of the people I served with. Akways a helping hand with no question. Flyboy


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

This is your good morning wakeup … bump


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the answer, flyboy, also great of you to donate these nice tools!

+1 on all the great work by Lucas! Lukie, I wish WE were related. 

$70.


----------



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll go to $85.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll go $100


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

and bump again to the top


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## flyboy (Jun 7, 2009)

I just want to say thank you to everyone for bidding and helping. You are all great people. Thank you. Flyboy


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, we're rolling now! Thank you guys so much for your bids ,and your bumps : )

Flyboy and Terry, don't thank me, you guys are the ones doing the donating and bidding. Thank you all….very generous!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Howdy Folks


----------

